# Union Danny Kass Royal Snowboard Bindings 2011



## shredsomegnar (Jan 4, 2011)

I've tried searching around for more info on these bindings but havent found anything. i was thinking about snatching these up but im not sure what these are geared towards (park,all mountain etc). im looking for a binding that will suit about 60% park and 40% groomers while handling up to 40 footers yet pretty buttery. im hoping this binding will fit that as it matches my new 09-10 evo pretty good


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Basically a little tweaked Flite. Will work for what you want, however there are better performing options.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

A friend of mine has the 09 version of these. We occasionally switch setups, and they feel good for park, pow, groomers, butters and big jumps. I'm sure there are other bindings that perform better, but I haven't found any negative aspects about them...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well the 09's are Contacts. This years are Flites.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

why do i feel like they were datas before? did i just make that up?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Kass are a suped up Flite. They have the Data highback and straps. Super sick bindings geared for park performance and will def handle the rest of the mountain.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

ah ok so i was kinda right.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

if you mean the purple ones with gold accents then hell they are sick bindings and at $229 not bad

but we have less then 1 full month of snowboarding,so try and find a shop that is selling them off for 40-50%


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

KG29 said:


> if you mean the purple ones with gold accents then hell they are sick bindings and at $229 not bad
> 
> but we have less then 1 full month of snowboarding,so try and find a shop that is selling them off for 40-50%


Less than a full month? bummer. I got till the end of may or later.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Less than a full month? bummer. I got till the end of may or later.


O yes second week in march most hills close around here

they always say Ont canada has all this snow but close the hills so soon

your lucky may damn!!!


----------



## Tom Watson (Oct 6, 2011)

Read or share reviews of the Union Danny Kass Royal Snowboard Bindings 2011 or shop similar snowboard bindings.

Snowboard Bindings


----------

